# Tutorial Contest Winner February 2008: Zoffe



## user79 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Specktra member *Zoffe *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. Zoffe will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, Zoffe, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!






You can check out Zoffe's winning tutorial by clicking here


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 2, 2008)

Great Job!!! Congrats!


----------



## triccc (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats, girlie!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2008)

Great job and congratulations!


----------



## Dauphine (Mar 2, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## strawberry (Mar 3, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 3, 2008)

great look. congrats !!


----------



## Purity (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Mar 3, 2008)

that is BEAUTIFUL!
and it compliments your skin so well. 
congratulations!!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 3, 2008)

Whey! Well done!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats dear Zoffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also all the participants, you were all amazing!


----------



## yummy411 (Mar 4, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## datura-noir (Mar 5, 2008)

Waou !! Absolutely wonderful !


----------



## mince (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats! Great blending


----------



## artificial (Mar 9, 2008)

Well deserved!  Congratulations!!


----------



## anickia (Jun 3, 2008)

beeeeautiful!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 20, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats! This is a lovely look.


----------

